# Thoughts on my pallet glueup method



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm planning on trying a new to me method of joining pallet slats into boards up to 24×48.

How well do you think this will work, any improvement suggestions?

1. Acquire a stack of pallet slats
2. Using a router and a straight edge straighten one edge
3. At the table saw rip slats into 3" or 4" boards
4. Edge glue slats using biscuits

Note that I don't have a planer and not in a position to get one right now. I'm using TBII and the biscuits are purely for leveling of one face of the pallets.

The problem is that the boards vary widely in thickness from 1/2" to 3/4". My hope was that by using the same biscuit joiner settings on all boards that I'd end up with one close to flat side that I would then use as the exterior surface of whatever I'm making.

I don't want to plane the boards anyway so I can keep the aged look of the pallets.

Any thoughts on how well this will work? Any suggestions for getting as close to flat/even on one side as possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandblastguy (Aug 14, 2012)

There is no reason why it won't work. Take your time and put a biscuit about every 12". Don't put so much glue on that a lot squeezes out that has to be removed. Try to reverse the grain on each board to control warping. Good luck


----------

